# what basecoat do you use?



## xjackie83 (Jun 6, 2011)

I started using Orly's Rubberized Bonder as a base coat after reading some reviews.  I'm just not impressed.  I use my hands a lot but my manicure tends to chip just after a day.  I've mostly been using Orly &amp; China Glaze polishes and always use a top coat.  So I think it could be that I need a new base coat.  What's your favorite?


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 6, 2011)

Sally or Revlon... I think I like Revlon best.


----------



## vixie13 (Jun 6, 2011)

Right now I'm using Borghese Base/ Top Coat combo. It's okay. Nothing special, I got it for free. I would like to get my hands on a really good basecoat too. Like a super adhering one. I'm willing to wait extra for it to dry if it means my mani's might last longer!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 6, 2011)

I currently use Beauty Secrets Moisturizing base coat and then a coat of Creative Nail Design Stickey base coat


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 6, 2011)

SpaRitual Ridge-Filling primer over Essie Protein Base Coat.


----------



## angels41105 (Jun 6, 2011)

I use various Sally Hansen nail hardeners. Currently using Complete Care 4 in 1.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 7, 2011)

I just bought Beauty Secrets Base Coat ($2.99 at Sally) and I think I'm in love!  I've only been wearing it since Friday morning (and that's the first time I've used it), and I've had ABSOLUTELY NO chipping (that's almost 5 days of wear).  I'm wearing Sally Hansen polish (which I've also not tried before, so I'm not sure if the polish is the one with the amazing staying power or the base, but I'm going to investigate).  I've also had VERY little tip wear.

Also, keeping in mind that other than normal use of my hands and nails, I've also been swimming and stuff too!  When I use my China Glaze base coat and get in the pool, my nail polish pretty much comes off in sheets.  Yuck!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 7, 2011)

I've been using Nail Tek - but its nothing special - still chips and peels like anything else.


----------



## kayjay (Jun 7, 2011)

I use Sally Hansen Double Duty...


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ox0xbarbiex0xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just bought Beauty Secrets Base Coat ($2.99 at Sally) and I think I'm in love!  I've only been wearing it since Friday morning (and that's the first time I've used it), and I've had ABSOLUTELY NO chipping (that's almost 5 days of wear).  I'm wearing Sally Hansen polish (which I've also not tried before, so I'm not sure if the polish is the one with the amazing staying power or the base, but I'm going to investigate).  I've also had VERY little tip wear.


 Ooh, I wanna pick up this base coat now!  I doubt it's the Sally Hansen I've never been impressed with the staying power of those nail polishes


----------



## whitwmore55 (Jun 12, 2011)

I use various types of nail pain or polish but my finger are never look beautiful. What should i do?


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jun 18, 2011)

Ive used a few sally hansen's, but I've been using OPI's Natural Base Coat, CND Stickey Base Coat &amp; Seche Clear.


----------



## Diava (Jun 18, 2011)

OPI Nail Envy


----------

